# Semi-collapsed tube



## pellikan (Apr 29, 2022)

I made a blank for a Cuban pen kit with the tubes cast in place. The longer of the two tubes partially collapsed in the center-ish and both tubes are resisting inserting the bushings. I did use a pressure pot when casting, 50psi. Could this have caused the collapse? I've done several blanks this way without issue before. Anybody else ever have this happen? What did you do about it?
I was thinking I could try drilling it out but I worry about taking too much brass off the ends and the pen falling apart.

Thanks in advance for your ideas.


----------



## pellikan (Apr 29, 2022)

Upon further investigation it was resin that had gotten past the plugs at the end of the tubes. Kinda painstaking to remove but I got it eventually.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Apr 30, 2022)




----------

